# whats your favourite



## Mfrantz (Mar 23, 2015)

whats your favourite LGD breed


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 23, 2015)

obviously one only has  to look at my avatar.

Great Pyrenees, Anatolian Shepherd Dog, Kuvasz.
(I forgot to mention the Kuvasz in the other thread.)
Very few working Kuvasz in the US.
Of course I do love the Karakachan too.

As far as LGD's if you do not have a predator issue don't get one.
There may be coyotes around you but until you see apparent signs or experience loss then truly you don't need one.
They also must be worked with and trained to poultry.

Some will get them just because. They are serious working dogs that must have a job.


----------



## Mfrantz (Mar 23, 2015)

im not yet. just for info


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 23, 2015)

Love the Great Pyr and love the Anatolian Sheppard and my top pick...is a mix of the two )


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 23, 2015)

I LOVE my three PYRs.  Here's Nala and Sully.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 24, 2015)

Have a Pyrenees, never had any other to compare to. Got a Pyrenees / Maremma puppy and he's so laid back, great disposition, good natured. At 4 months, the LGD is showing up. So I guess my vote is for Pyrenees.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 24, 2015)

@Pearce Pastures  How do you like your Tatra?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 24, 2015)

My Tatra is mixed with some other breed (Russian something....) so I am not sure what she most models in her behavior.

She is flipping AMAZING!  She is so good with kids, even ones she does not know.  At a very young age, she starting exhibiting instinctive guarding and protecting, far younger than my Toli or Pyr.  I will say my Pyr is more LOVE ME LOVE ME when I go into the pen, but Olive is quite sweet and smart.  

My favorite story about her:  My son was not exactly the best listener and was told he was not allowed to go into the pasture with the big goats without an adult.  We were across the field and he hopped the fence.  Not only were the goats knocking him down by the time we realized what had happened (not really roughly, just that they were bumping into him and he was small and fell easily), but the other quite young female LGD was trying to play with him and was being very rough.  She had knocked him down and nearly ripped his eye with her nails when she jumped up on him--again completely NOT aggressive, but in play.  We at that moment realize what my son had done because he was SCREEEAAAMING.  Olive bolted to him, bombed the other dog off, and then stood over him until we got there.  I was FURIOUS with my son but so so proud of that dog.  She was I am guessing 7 months old then.  

Toli, Pyr, Tatra---I like them all for different reasons

Polish Tatra mix: Was early to settle down, mature, calm.  Does not always listen and pretends to not hear us, but she is an LGD afterall. I believe she is the smartest of my three kinds.  She is also the one who has killed the most intruders (raccoon, oppossum, and attempted to assassinate the cat).

Toli: Biggest and baddest of mine, but also the doofiest acting.  Might be because he still young but he is kind of a drama queen and even though he is the largest at nearly 150 lbs, he gets put in his place regularly by my Pyr who gets sick of his antics.  He has been slow to mature but is uncommonly gentle with the teeny babies.  I do not worry about him with even the newborns.

Pyr:  Steady and watchful, easily offended.  I have a place in my heart for my Pyr that I don't think any other could replace.  He has a rich bark and does not use it unless he actually hears something.  I have only witnessed him once in action a time when several coyotes were running our fenceline in the dark.  He was incredible in his ferocity and defensive behavior---when they were gone, he was shaking like a leaf in my lap inside the barn.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 2, 2015)

I love Great Pyrs, but I'm biased because I have one!  He's actually a mix between Great Pyr and Anatolian Shepherd, but I think of him as Great Pyr.  I didn't know there were so many Pyr/Toli mixes out there, but I'm seeing more and more of them now, esp. on BYH! 
I've heard that Pyr's like to wander... hopefully he didn't inherit those Great Pyr genes... I could do without the wandering!


----------

